# General > Photography >  Some Videos From The Sky...

## locini

Hi all,

Just thought I would share with you some local video's using a quad copter... 

I'm still very new to flying this particular model of quad (Have flown others for years), and completely new at video editing, so please go easy.

Plenty More to come, so if you like and want to keep up to date with my new video posts of the surrounding area, please remember to subscribe...

Here is a link to my YouTube channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCul...ke90G-SeWQDsaw

Video 1 : Some shots of my parents house followed by my house.
Video 2 : Some shots around Loch More (What a lovely place)
Video 3 : Was down Thurso harbour today so got some nice video however still need to edit and render should be up within next few days... 

Enjoy

----------


## locini

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2jsphkU06o

Thats the new one up from Thurso Harbour and River...

Going to be quiet over next week or so as im away from home ATM. Praying for some nice weather when I get home as have some nice locations in mind...

Also waiting on spare batterys arriving as the short flight time on a single battery is a right pain...

Remember to turn your settings on youtube up to 1080p for best quality...

----------


## richardj

I enjoyed watching the videos, how about some over the Castles in Caithness?

----------


## locini

> I enjoyed watching the videos, how about some over the Castles in Caithness?


Glad you enjoyed
&
Most definately - I have so many places I want to visit with it - the problem is knowing where to start...

I have a good few places on the list for this time im home in a little over a week, but need to keep fingers crossed for dry weather. Rain and expensive electronics dont mix too well  ::

----------


## locini

New Video Up.

John O'Groats and Duncansby stacks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov5YD-_OJnA

Enjoy

----------


## bounce

great vid whats the music on thurso harbour cheers

----------


## locini

> great vid whats the music on thurso harbour cheers


 Music on that one is:My name is Lincoln - Steve Jablonsky its from the movie "The Island" soundtrack.

----------


## richardj

Brilliant video - I loved it. I think you should add a link from the General section of this forum so that more people will see it.
I am so envious, and I do not envy many things, however aerial photography is something I would love to be able to do, just amazing.
Thanks for sharing and I tweeted about it so you may get more hits on YouTube.

... keep them coming!

----------


## locini

Thanks Very Much RichardJ... Your comments are very much appreciated. Some absolutely stunning sites here in Caithness and ive not even started to scratch the surface yet...

I had planned to get Dwarick pier and Peedie sands today however was grounded most of the day with the wind out Dunnet way, however luckily later in the afternoon on my way home the wind had dropped a good bit I Got some brilliant video of a guy flying one of these massive kites on Dunnet Beach... I was too tired to start editing tonight so will do that one tomorrow.

I'm still building confidence and learning lots about all the features on the copter. So hopefully the videos will keep improving as i get use to it more.

If anyone has any suggestions on places they would like to see on video send me a PM or post on here and i will add to my list.

Also im looking for 2 things that you guys may be able to help with.

1) I want to get some footage of a stream or burn with plenty rocks, features and maybe even some mini waterfalls and such. I want to try and get the camera down low close to the water and take the copter upstream following said burn river... Any suggestions for a good one?

2) Im looking for someone that wants to be filmed in a more action kind of film I was thinking along the lines of either moto X/Scrambler, rally type car, jetski, or even a speedboat or sailboat. If your willing to spend a couple hours with me and try to get some nice footage of you and your pride and joy in action... Please get in touch.

Thanks and will keep you guys up to date with the new Vid's...

----------


## locini

New Video:

Dunnet Beach + Kite Flying...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-shxyH-hiE

enjoy

----------


## richardj

You may be interested in the video article on the BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28178230

----------


## locini

Just to cheer everyone up on this horrible miserable day, a video from when the weather was a tad nicer  :Smile: 

Scrabster Harbour, Scrabster Beach and a bit of Thurso in the background on an absolute stunning day. Makes the beach look tropical  :Grin: 

Ive been struggling with lense flicker especially over water on bright sunny days, (The props & water bounce & reflect the sunlight into the camera lense) I was down the boating pond a few weeks ago and the flickering was terrible, so bad i didnt want to post the vid. This video suffers a bit too in places however i thought some may still appreciate the lovely footage. I ordered a pettal lense cover and it arrived today which i'm hoping will sort the flickering out on bright days. Not that I got a chance to try it out today...

Anyway

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NWWbiufBUo

Enjoy.

----------


## locini

New Video Up...

This one is really nice, taken a couple weeks ago at Harrow harbour just past Dunnet.

There were so many seals about. They were sunbathing to start but soon started following me about in the water to see what all the fuss/noise/crazy new object was about. Amazing animals all be it very nosy (Im not complaining)

Got my new lens hood which seems to have taken care of the sunlight flicker bouncing from the props on bright days - So happy with that, however unfortunately for this vid I was pottering about before hand with different camera settings in my back garden. I forgot to take it back out before filming this one, which is why your getting the side ways tilting movement, this mode is suppose to make you feel as if your sat in the flying seat... I'm not sure if i like it tho and i don't know if it does it as well as the mode is intended... The Jury's out...

Will leave it for you to decide... Anyways Enjoy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONI8...ature=youtu.be

----------


## locini

Remember guys click the little cog at bottom right of the video and watch in 1080p for best quality.

----------


## argyle kid

Hi locini.
Thank you for sharing simply stunning.

Regards AK.

----------


## locini

Hey Folks

I've Been very quite recently, so apologies for that but there has been a lot going on behind the scenes - Been getting my permissions to work in order, which has involved a fair bit of time & work and im still waiting to hear back from the CAA. Also been working on my new website and taking a promo style video of Old Pulteney to try to showcase what i can do (Hope its worked) - Anyway its now up so feel free to go have a look. Hope you enjoy it.  

Please Like & Share if you enjoy watching...

http://www.cyber-flyer.co.uk/#!blank/c25m

----------


## SkozkrHorgr

You have some stunning videos, really showcases the area and I'll be telling others to have a look. Have you thought about linking up with the Venture North App people, could be a nice way to show off what things look like for visitors?

Cheers

----------

